# Pics of the latest upgrades....:)



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

*NEW* Headlights, Amber Corners, Stromung Cat back , Rear Strut bar and Gauges that I cut into the dash....


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm loving the amber corners and the polished lip.

Seth


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Look's really good, but can you even see those guage's while driving? Was thinking of the same idea but figured they'd be hard to see so it'd defeat the purpose, look's good though!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

not too shabby.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

sweet job so far


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

only thing i dont like are the gauges, they stand out oo much for me, on what seems to be a stealthy car........also, shoulda made a bracket or housing so they sit at an angle for better viewing.

All in all, nice job on the car


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I can see the gauges but neither are really that important...The air fuel is way off and the volt isnt something i need to constantly watch..

Thanks for the compliments..


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks good. Only possible suggestion would be to pick up some Auto meter angle rings and angle the gauges in to you a bit more. But seeing which gauges you have, it's not that pressing to need constant monitoring of those two. I'm feeling the amber corners too.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

damn you
i was gonna make some corners this weekend :thumbup: 

looking really good


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah i decided to bite the bullet and buy some black headlights and try the corners....I had an extra set so what the hell....Turned out pretty good...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Definitely feeling those style rims Nu. Nice job. :thumbup:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I really like the headlights..give me a shout on info about them I want to look into those


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

lookin good as always man


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

LOVE The corners!!! :loser:


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Looking real good! I really like the corners! What do you think about the Stromung? I've had mine on for a couple weeks and i love it.


----------



## JaySlide (Aug 27, 2004)

looks good


----------



## cdapimp691 (Sep 10, 2004)

looking good


----------

